# "Draw More Furries" by Jared Hodges and Lindsay Cibos (bonus material)



## ObserverX (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello,

"Draw more Furries" is a really great How to Draw Book. It provides cool Tutorials for drawing Furries. 
Amazon

You could also download additional online content from the publishers website.

Unfortunately, the publisher (Impact Books) does not exist anymore, so the online content does also not exist anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does somebody of you own the book and downloaded the additional online content?
The additional content was for free. Can somebody who dowloaded it can send me a copy of that free content please?

The content was available under "www.impact-books.com/more-furries", but as said: Site does not exist anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best regards


----------



## driftingdragon (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you! This will definitely help out myself as well as many others :3


----------



## ObserverX (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, book is great. But it is sad that some content is not included in the book, but is only available via download (which does not exist anymore )

Dies somebody has the additional bonus material of the book?


----------



## Heppi (Oct 28, 2019)

Maybe contact the authors? www.jaredandlindsay.com: The Art of JARED & LINDSAY - About Us
Hope this helps!


----------



## ObserverX (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, I already asked them, and even the authors dont have a back up of the additional content (the servers were closed immediately, so they had n0 time for back up )


----------



## Heppi (Oct 29, 2019)

Damn... Asking on Amazon could be an option, but...probably will not help much either. Really unfortunate. :/


----------

